# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  περιστερι...σπασμενο ισως φτερο?

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εδω και λιγο καιρο ο παππους μου βρηκε ενα περιστερι...το ενα του φτερο ειναι(απ οσο θυμαμαι) ελαφρος κατεβασμενο...σιγουρα παντως δεν μπορει να πεταξει(ετσι και το επιασε)

το εχεις σε ενα κλουβι μεταφορες σκυλου...δεν διχνει να ποναει...τα ματια του λαμποκοπανε ειναι αρκετα ηρεμο και τρωει μια χαρα!

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δωκιμασαμε να του το δεσουμε γιατι δεν ξερουμε τι εχει..μη του κανουμε περισσοτερο κακο...να το αφισουμε να γινει μονο του?και να του φτιαξουμε μια κλουβα ωστε να ειναι προστατευμενο απο τους εχθρους?τι να κανουμε δεν ξερω...

ειδος επισης δεν ξερω...ενα συνιθισμενο ασπρο περιστερι μου φενετε...αν και αυτο δεν εχει σημασια..

----------


## jk21

βρε αγγελε δεν ξερεις που να το φορτωσεις (αστειευομαι) ; το θεμα ειναι αν εχει δεσει λαθος το φτερο και δεν μπορουν να κανουν πια κατι...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και πως θα το καταλαβουμε?

δυστοιχος ο παππους "τα ξερει ολα" οποτε ουτε λογος να μου το εδινε στο διαμερισμα...ηξερε αυτος να το δεσει...

αχ...τι να κανουμε?πως θα καταλαβω αν εχει δεσει?(που πιστευω θα εχει δεσει...δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο πριν ακριβως το εχει...εγω ελειπα κιολας...2 εβδομας πιστευω θα το εχει...

----------


## jk21

αγγελε  πρεπει με καποιες κινησεις να το ανοιξεις αλλα καλυτερα παρε τηλεφωνο το σταυρο ,θα σου πει.


γ....,μολις ισοφαιστηκαμε...  :sad:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οκ...θα τονε νοχλισω ακομα μια φορα τον σταυρο!

*αν θες στειλε μου με πμ το τηλ του...γιατι το εχω χασει(το κινητο μου εκανε μπανιο)

----------


## lazaros

Ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι είναι σπασμένο το φτερό του?
Γιατί μπορεί και να έχει αρθρική μορφή σαλμονέλλας.
Ψάξε το φτερό στης αρθρώσεις του αν έχει γρόμπους.
Ψάξε τα πόδια του αν έχουν γρόμπους(σε κάποια σημεία είναι μια χοντρά) και αν κουτσαίνει.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θα προσπαθισω αν και δεν νομιζω να καταλαβω...το αν κουτσενει ειναι ευκολο...
το σαββατο που θα παω θα γραψω ποιο πολλα...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια δεν καταλαβα να εχει κατι ασυνιθηστο..ουτε το ειδα να κουτσενει...

τωρα τι γινετε δεν ξερω...

----------

